# Trek Stache Custom Build - Fork Selection/Travel



## tmoffett (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone - 

I am looking for feedback on my Stache build...

*Back story - *I have been swapping frames lately, looking for the perfect build. I was running a Kona Honzo ESD and really liked the excessive slack front end. Maybe it was a little bit too slack, but I rotated it out because of weight. The seat tube was a little to steep as well. I also have a Fuel EX 8 with carbon fiber wheels. One can really get used to the slack feel of the full suspension. I really want a hard tail that handles roots like that, maybe a touch less so it's still good as a "XC bike".

I bought a 2022 Trek Stache XL Aluminum frameset, swapped everything over. Also has (39 ID) carbon fiber wheels.
Bike has a 51mm pike Ultimate fork, with a 120mm Debonair cartridge at the moment.

A number of my firends have the Stache, but in a size large. I went with XL, because I am 6' tall, but have a proportionally long torso/arms. My fuel is also XL.

Anyway, my bike feels low in the front when descending through deeper roots and rock gardens. The Kona Honzo ESD would eat that stuff up (I had a 150 air spring in it the Pike then).

I am wondering, would it help to up the travel to say 130 or 140mm? I could raise the stem a little, but that does not really address the issue of feeling over the front wheel on descents. I also read of someone installing a slackr headset, taking 1.4 degrees out of the head tube angle.

Should I just sell the frame and move on? I Cannot imagine being 6'5" and enjoying the feeling of being over the bars/front wheel. I really would've thought the XL would be better.

Interested in hearing anyone's thoughts.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Swap the air shaft in your fork to try it longer/taller.

It's about as cheap of an experiment as there is.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

The bikes should feel very different overall I would think.

Funny as I was just looking at Stache geo and noting the shorter reach compared to some newer bikes. You don't list what size Honzo you have, but even the Medium Honzo has similar reach numbers to an XL Stache. The front wheel will be a lot further out front if you are also riding an XL Honzo, due to reach and chopper a$$ hta! haha

Also, the two bikes are meant to be ridden differently. Stache descending will require you to be further back behind your saddle vs the Honzo. Your front center is going to be vastly different because you the stache front tire is so much closer to you, nothing you can do about that other then slacken it out. 

That is why I kinda like riding larger sized bikes then what the charts suggest. Roomy cockpit and you can run a shorter stem so the front wheel is further out in front of you, even on 67-68 hta bikes. 

If you want to sell the stache, lmk.


----------



## klatekin (Oct 13, 2017)

I would definitely try 130 and 140mm first. The axle to crown on 29+ 120mm Manitou Machete and Magnum is like 551mm which equates to a 140mm 29' Fork 34 and 29' Pike.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Stache with 130mm is nice but it is not going to descend like the ESD.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

tmoffett said:


> Hey Everyone -
> 
> Anyway, my bike feels low in the front when descending through deeper roots and rock gardens. The Kona Honzo ESD would eat that stuff up (I had a 150 air spring in it the Pike then).


I felt the same way on my stache when I got it - but I just rode it as is and the feeling went away after the first downhill.


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

I run a stache and feel like I'm too far forward on rocky descents with anything longer than a 30mm stem, so I would suggest you shorten your stem if possible.

I have a 140 mm pike on it and it feels good, having started at 130mm, so I would say get the longer air spring unless you are xc racing.

And, I bought a slack'r and it won't fit because of the head tube shape inside. It may be because mine is carbon and size small, but I would verify it would work in your bike before ordering.


----------



## tmoffett (Apr 7, 2008)

One definitely does not use Honzo ESD and Stache in the same sentence, unless pointing out opposite characteristics, agreed.

The Stache is an awesome bike for almost everything I ride it over. Deper tree roots are just not a good application. I did raise the stem about 5mm which feels good.

I also considered moving my saddle backward and using an equally shorter stem. That would help, but the knee over ball of foot position might be negatively affected.

I love the bike, gonna keep changing it up until I find the best fit. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish I could find some 3.0 tires!!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Weinerts said:


> I wish I could find some 3.0 tires!!


Mikesee has them here: Tires!


----------



## tmoffett (Apr 7, 2008)

I lengthened the fork to 130mm, put a 50mm stem on it (1cm shorter), and pulled the saddle back 1cm. The bike definitely feels different. It's amazing how much of a difference small changes can make. I think I am at the limit of how far I would go in all three changes...

Gonna ride it for a while and do some fine tuning on seat position.


----------



## tmoffett (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is my 2022 XL Stache AL build:

Hope Pro 4 Hubs/i39 Chinese carbon rims/Sapim spokes/Bontrager XR2 3.0 tires - Cushcore in rear
Eagle GX w/ XX shifter
SRAM Guide R Brakes
Dropline post
WTB Volt saddle
Pike Ultimate 130mm fork
Race Face Turbine stem and bars


----------

